# He was....Potty WHAT!!!!



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Heres a video I came across on msnbc... Thought I'd share so that we could all do some WISHFUL THINKING!  Hehehehe...... Maybe a Porcelin beauty in the Loft??? What'd I say WISHFULLLLLLL THINKINGGGGGG!!! 

Wait until the brodcast gets to the ODDBALL section, its only a few seconds... 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/28910197#28901752


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol! Maybe we could teach our pigeons to do that.  I had a cat that used to pee in the toilet. Never could teach him to flush though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I had an African Grey that was potty trained. He went poop in the toilet on command.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I had an African Grey that was potty trained. He went poop in the toilet on command.


NO WAY!!!!!! OR GET OUT!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL.....Potty TRAINED Pigeons.... Were missing our calling girls~ we could be RICH!!!!  LOL............. 

HOW DID YOU ever teach a CAT to pee in the potty??? I have some big BOYS at our house .... both of our cats weigh 25lbs EACH! ...I couldnt imagine them sittin' on the potty! If ours FELL in they'd empty the JOHN! ((LOL)) ((LOL))


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The African Grey I said was potty trained...was also very adept at letting himself out of his cage. I came home one day and heard him yelling...HELP...HELP...HELP!
Well...that darn bird had fallen in the toilet and couldn't get himself out.
He was just fine cleaned him and dried him off but he did act quite embarrassed.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I had an eclectus parrot who was potty trained. I'd take her out and hold over the toilet and say "Poop!" and she'd say "Poop!" and she would poop!!
Not once did she ever poop on me, she would pace or say "Poop!" to let me know when she had to go.

She would also sleep in the bed with me from time to time, hold it in all night, then in the morning I'd hear a muffled "PooOOOoooP! from under the covers and hold her over a little trash can I kept by the bed for this reason - and she'd go and and hop back in bed!

Crazily enough, FRIEDMAN (my little buda) is also potty trained. He holds it in and paces on his cup in his cage until I open the door so he can hop on my hand - I take him over to the toilet or bathroom sink and he poops! Twice now he has gone out of his way to walk over to the dog's wee-wee pad and have a poo on it. 

He's either very smart or very weird... I haven't decided which.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG~ Charis you have us rollin' on the floor! 

Ryland says "MOM, GOOD thing he didn't know how to flush he would have given himself a swirlie!"...LOL 

WOW... Kairjo, thats amazing wish our Pidge would do this! 
I have this vision of a lil' parrot all snuggled up under the covers.... running out saying...PooooooP! 
THATS SO COOL! How did you guys train them?????  Do they Just know???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> I had an eclectus parrot who was potty trained. I'd take her out and hold over the toilet and say "Poop!" and she'd say "Poop!" and she would poop!!
> Not once did she ever poop on me, she would pace or say "Poop!" to let me know when she had to go.
> 
> She would also sleep in the bed with me from time to time, hold it in all night, then in the morning I'd hear a muffled "PooOOOoooP! from under the covers and hold her over a little trash can I kept by the bed for this reason - and she'd go and and hop back in bed!
> ...


that is the cutiest thing I ever heard.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The African Grey, Peter, was one that I noticed in very sad shape when I was showing a house that was for sale.
To make a long story short, I persuaded the people to let me take him to a vet and when they were unable/willing to pay the bill, they gave him to me.
Peter fell instantly IN-LOVE with my husband. Peter was a plucked bird having plucked every feather he could reach, with the exception to the ones on his head. He would get cold at night and he figured out how to let himself out of the cage. He couldn't fly but he would climb the stairs... climb the bed skirt and sleep under the covers by Dan's feet. The first thing Dan would do in the morning was rush to the toilet, hold Peter over it and say...poop, Peter...poop and he would. 
That's how Peter became potty trained. He was very smart bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Delightful thread - loved all the stories. We babysat a cockatoo some and he would poo into the trash can when he had to go. Charis, he also was a plucker - bare as a baby except on his head. My rehabber friend had rescued him also. She found a great home for him with a local animal control officer some years ago and lives the life of Riley - rides around with her on calls and eats at the table with the family. He was wonderful!

Charis, do you still have your grey?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Delightful thread - loved all the stories. We babysat a cockatoo some and he would poo into the trash can when he had to go. Charis, he also was a plucker - bare as a baby except on his head. My rehabber friend had rescued him also. She found a great home for him with a local animal control officer some years ago and lives the life of Riley - rides around with her on calls and eats at the table with the family. He was wonderful!
> 
> Charis, do you still have your grey?


No. His soul has moved on. 
His little body was burried in our yard with Caleb's pet Rat .... Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ahhhh.... we JUST had to put our lil' rattie, Ellie down last week. She had cancer that was spreading like a wild fire. So sad to see herthat way. She was almost 5, VERY HARD to say good bye.  She will be missed terriblly. It's SILLY but, she helped us through 2 failed (child) adoptions  and across 2 state moves... She was not only ours but our sons escape when life was so diffucult with both the boys and all the moving! 


Thank you all for sharing these stories.... I read them all to Ryland, our son and he just LOVES it..... So thanks!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hearabout your little Ellie . We have three little pet rats, Stella, Bea, and Luna. Bea is a hairless.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

AHHHHHH... Your Bea is Exactly like our little Ellie. SO Sweet they are, most people cringe at the name rat! LOL... But to each is own!.... Ratties are great lil' beings! Thanks for the Picture... SO cute.


----------



## Cameron and George (Oct 29, 2020)

FloridaLuv said:


> AHHHHHH... Your Bea is Exactly like our little Ellie. SO Sweet they are, most people cringe at the name rat! LOL... But to each is own!.... Ratties are great lil' beings! Thanks for the Picture... SO cute.


Love rats!!!!


----------

